# 2000 M5 Install (finally)



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

First of all, thanks for all the ideas and information. This board is a great source of info. The first install on my BMW is done. Thanks to Schuey for doing the install, since I never would have had the time. Goal for the system was a basic solid install and more importantly proper sonics. I specifically requested easily accessible wiring; he delivered. Enjoy. Comments appreciated.


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Pics arent working for me


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, I need to do it a different way....bear with me while I take care of it.

Sorry.


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

E39M <3
I'm dying to see pics!!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

another blue e39. sweet!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, got it. pics are up the way they should be.


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

droolage.
so much goodness in one car. well done sir.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks,
Haven't really sat down and try to tune and adjust everything. It is a pretty solid sounding car. Midbass is going to be the fun area...


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

How about an equipment run down?


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you using the factory head unit?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

you will likely have to find some way to seal up the bottom part of the door cavity. with it wide open like this you won't get great midbass...


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody.
The equipment is as follows:
Pioneer DEH-P880PRS (with Ipod adapter)
ID CD-2 Comps on minihorns
Dynaudio 17-W75 4 ohm.
TC-1000 DVC12 (2 in a 2ft^3 sealed)
Audicontrol DQS (with DDC up front)
Zed Audio Gladius (Dyns and horns)
Zed Audio Deuce (bridged on twelves)
Stinger interconnects and wire.


Pretty basic layout, nothing fancy.

Benny: You are right, I thought the Dyn's would work ok in that set-up, but I will probably have to go in seal them.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

OK, so I started tuning the system. One thing is for sure, the horns do present a sense of reality that I have not heard in a while. Between the DQS and the 880, there is a lot to adjust.

Anybody with horns that can give me pointers for tuning would be appreciated.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

how does the system sound?

i think i know the installer.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Remove them.

I kid!

Good luck Silver.... never really messed with horns. Did you buy the ones out of TGM5's car?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Low, you probably do know him. Even though he is leaving the country tomorrow (bon voyage!) The ovewrall sound of the car is great, just needs the time to break in and abe able to tune it right. I will probably make some changes in the future. Gotta get past the wife first. The midbass is the finikiest part, but I will overcome!

Saph. they are ID cd2 comps, and I bought them from Schuey, who ended up doing the install (nice simple and solid).


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> Low, you probably do know him. Even though he is leaving the country tomorrow (bon voyage!) The ovewrall sound of the car is great, just needs the time to break in and abe able to tune it right. I will probably make some changes in the future. Gotta get past the wife first. The midbass is the finikiest part, but I will overcome!
> 
> Saph. they are ID cd2 comps, and I bought them from Schuey, who ended up doing the install (nice simple and solid).


Sweet! Schuey! Gesundheit!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's him, mr. sneeze  It is a bummer he went to the Phillipines for now...

So I figured if I can tune it to sound good to decent on my downloads (electronic dance music DJ mixes, mostly variable bit rate) then I will be satisfied until I can really get the measurements done for the t/a and get my hands on an RTA. My wife listens exclusively to Italian artists and from her Ipod (lossless) the artists sound pretty good, but its funny how you can tell the elementary music mixing that was recorded.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Benny, any ideas as to how to seal the door better? I still have a need for my door pockets (that is until I join 8 in the door club  )


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

put the vapor barrier back on, cut a hole where the woofer hits it, and try to seal the back of the pener panel to the hole you cut? then deaden the snot out of the vapor barrier?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, plan B. I dont think the vapor barriers are available anymore!! I dont think he installed them. I will send a PM to check.

thanks


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

so you wanna buy my vapor barriers, do ya?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

it depends on the $$.


----------



## qtipextra (Aug 7, 2008)

Great work so far!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks. There is a probability that there might be a change already...will keep updating.

Benny, how about those panels!?



qtipextra said:


> Great work so far!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Just build a baffle that covers the entire bottom of the door. I don't think you'll get benny's vapor barrier trick to work so well IMO. That barrier is so thin and flimsy it's not even funny.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

true, could do that, but what about the door pockets? I havent looked inside the door myself. Don't forget, I had mr. sneeze do the work....


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> true, could do that, but what about the door pockets? I havent looked inside the door myself. Don't forget, I had mr. sneeze do the work....


You would have to make two pockets like the one Benny did (or one long one to cover the front and rear pocket). That _would_ kind of stink - especially if you don't feel like a big project.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks, I will look into it. The Dyns are loosening up a little and I think it will be OK for now. Most likely I will join the 8 in the door club, but not holding my breath on that one, time and wifey will tell. Don't get me wrong, she is an amazing woman, but she just doesn't understand; yet.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ah, grasshoppa...

you need to set up an account that she doesn't know about and have funds directly deposited to it from each check.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I already have an account like that, not much $$ in it. She is like a hawk, sees everything and notices even the smallest things. I guess its because we have only been married four years. I will try another approach. Actualy, the midbass is ok, what Im missing is the low end extension that Im used to. I am trying to reconfigure the trunk and go with two 15" IB, probably the AE or the Fi, the baskets look similar. The trick is going to be to fire them through the rear deck and try to get my trunk back a little. This is going to take a while, will keep you guys posted. I think I can dump the TC 12" onto her nephew, he just got a truck.

Saph, yo going IB with the IDQ?


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> Saph, yo going IB with the IDQ?


Aha.... a cleverly disguised trick to see if I'm paying attention.

For now, I'm sticking with my same sub arrangement. JL12W6 in 1.25 cu foot sealed enclosure firing through the skipass. No changes there. I love the way it sounds.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I see, did I miss the change? or is the IDQ an upcoming thing? I am more of a bass head that is why there is two twelves firing through the rear deck...nice impact from the 12's, but should have paid more attention to the WinISD modeling...kind of drops off quickly. Thinking about two 15's IB. That should give enough low end. But also woried about the loss of upper impact. What do you think?


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Silver, did you see this?

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1056484


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, I sure did. I actually tried to get a hold of him. It looks good and looks like he has MAJORITY of his trunk still. I guess if I do it like that I would put the amps on a false floor. Thanks for the link.

Hoosh


----------



## jacka (Jul 12, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks, but it is a work in progress, there will be some changes soon, I think.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, update time. The horns are very efficient, as it is well known, so I wanted more midbass presense. I went ahead and switched my amps around. I kept the Gladius on the horns (about 35W to each horn) and I pout the Deuce stereo (duh) on the Dyns in the doors. The twelves now have 300W on the pair (4 ohm load). Now I just have to readjust everything and see where it goes. I am liking it more since they are broken in more. Also, Love the DQS for adjusting on the go, GREAT piece of equipment. Will update more lateronce things get dialed in more...


----------



## Dillyyo (Feb 15, 2008)

benny z said:


> ah, grasshoppa...
> 
> you need to set up an account that she doesn't know about and have funds directly deposited to it from each check.




HAHA!!! glad I'm not the only smoe who does that!!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Dillyyo said:


> HAHA!!! glad I'm not the only smoe who does that!!


 
Yeah, actually if I tried to do that, that would be a 'deal breaker' for her. She's very old school about stuff like that. No big, I just keep on buggin her about it and eventually she gives in.....just takes me a little longer, thats all.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> Yeah, actually if I tried to do that, that would be a 'deal breaker' for her. She's very old school about stuff like that. No big, I just keep on buggin her about it and eventually she gives in.....just takes me a little longer, thats all.


That's the best bet IMO.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

OK, so I switched the amp 'assignments' around. The twelves are no seeing about 300W and the Dyns in the doors are getting 200W. What a difference. I think its time to go IB with the twelves. I fugured with the 300W and better low end extension, it would suit my purpose's better. If that doesn't work out for me, then I will probably go with 15's, like the AE 15 or the Fi. Time and tuning will tell.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

good work.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> good work.


Thanks, the actual install was done by Schuey (another member). I will only take credit for the system design. It is coming along nicely but the trunk will most likely be changed sooner than later.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> Thanks, the actual install was done by Schuey (another member). I will only take credit for the system design. It is coming along nicely but the trunk will most likely be changed sooner than later.


I've seen his name mentioned more than 1 time on here now... He must be a pretty trusted member (pardon my newbness).


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> I've seen his name mentioned more than 1 time on here now... He must be a pretty trusted member (pardon my newbness).


Yes, he knows his 'stuff' like the overwhelming majority around here. He is in the Phillipines for now, but he might be coming back soon. He is out of San Diego County. Somewhat close to home for me....


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Saph, I know you follow this thread...are my panels done for my 8's??


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> Yes, he knows his 'stuff' like the overwhelming majority around here. He is in the Phillipines for now, but he might be coming back soon. He is out of San Diego County. Somewhat close to home for me....


You SoCal guys have it good.. From aftermarket support for cars to audio gurus


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> You SoCal guys have it good.. From aftermarket support for cars to audio gurus


Well, I think there are good people everywhere, just gotta look for them. Around here, unfortunately, there are more 'bad' than 'good'.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Comment on my last post: by 'around here' I was simply referring to the geographical area here in Orange County. By no means was I referring to anybody on this board. Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming.


I went ahead and tweaked a little more on the settings and I have to say I am very happy with the sound quality so far. I do need an RTA to pinpoint the trouble areas. Now, I am also convinced that I have to go IB for the true extension I am looking for, not to mention getting my trunk back. 

Here is where I need some advice from other people and other E39 owners. One or two 15's? I have 300W to use on them. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> Here is where I need some advice from other people and other E39 owners. One or two 15's? I have 300W to use on them. Any advice would be appreciated.


Which 15"s are you looking to go with?

No door panels... I'm working on the wiring ATM.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

well. I was thinking of either the AE 15-ib or the Fi 15. I think they use the same basket, but the motor and the cone are different. Right now Im leaning towards the AE due to their pricing. I guess I would get two of the eight ohm versions and put about 300-600W on the pair. This way I can get my trunk back and mount the amps on the floor and be done with it.


Just let me know when your going to ship the panels for me!!


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL at the panels - you know how much work those are? 

So, are you going to do an IB setup that looks like TRM5 (or whatever his name is/was)?

I would have loved to have heard that thing.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah, something similar. I am working on getting rid of the twelves and one of the amps. I tried to email the TMR5 guy, but no response. He is about an hour away from me. I was thinking about a pair of AE IB-15. The specs look about perfect for my application. Just don't know to use one or two. It wont really matter, the new sub amp is going to be a minilith from Zed, can handle all loads.

I know the panels are a PIA, that is why your going to simply duplicate your efforts give me a very low price and ship them!! that way I can have 8's in my doors like the rest!!!


----------



## BloWNMind (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks.


Saph, I was thinking about just keeping it simple with one 4 ohm AE IB15 and running three hundred watts to it. Your opinion? Benny, if your following, please chime in.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I think one will give you plenty of output and the power would be in the sweet spot for IB. Do eeeet!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah, not to mention it would be cheaper as well. But something in the back of my mind says get two 8 ohm subs (IB-15) and be done with it. This way there is still about 300W but with double the displacement. Have a little time to think about it.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

one 15 will probably do it. i think i'm going to try two ib idq-15s at some point on a "V" shaped baffle with the widest part of the "V" opening into the ski pass. i have 800w on tap, though.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

benny z said:


> one 15 will probably do it. i think i'm going to try two ib idq-15s at some point on a "V" shaped baffle with the widest part of the "V" opening into the ski pass. i have 800w on tap, though.


Hi Benny. I was thinking about the same basic config. but didnt know how much space it would take up. I lost way too much space, due to my miscalc. Don't you think 800W is a bit excessive for IB? I dont know the mechanical limits of the drivers. I think Big Red did something similar to his E38, but with two twelves.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

excessive?

who? me?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Im donig an e60 as we speak myself

nice so far, but i agree with the previoius post, make sure you seal that door up.

ron


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

rjcastr said:


> Im donig an e60 as we speak myself
> 
> nice so far, but i agree with the previoius post, make sure you seal that door up.
> 
> ron


Hi Ron. Thanks for chiming in. Would like to see some pics of the E60, is there a thread started? 

The Dyns I am using have a pretty high QTS (i think about .7) and so they are actually working well in the doors. If I get back in there, I will seal them up more if possible. Although it is not a priority right now. The doors now have 200W on them and the Dyn's are loving it. What a difference. Also, I have decided to keep the Gladius on bass for now. That way 300W on one OR two subs...

FUnny Benny, too much is just about right.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

it was 2 12's IB forced thru the ski hole on my 745 sir


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Yep, that's what I remember....I thought you were going to try to make it to south county so I could hear the BMW or the truck!! I guess free food doesn't carry the weight it used to.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

dude im all over it  let me know when you will be around


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

YGPM!!! big red


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, miniscule update: The TC 12's are sold, they are coming out tomorrow, along witht he box. I went ahead and ordered to AE *OB-12* subs with 8 ohm voice coils, hopefully they will be here in about a week. Until then, I will be sub-less  Hopefully will have some time to remake a baffle for under the rear deck to mount thos puppies!! This way, if the Gladius isn't quite enough, then I can upgrade that in the future. Just have to make sure to leave room for a possibly larger amp. That is all.


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, Im running two idq IB, i think in term of output, is more than enough, but i would love to try sometime with a little more low end, like 25hz down. I think two 15 is doable.. more cone area the better. btw, nice car


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

jo4ne33 said:


> Hi, Im running two idq IB, i think in term of output, is more than enough, but i would love to try sometime with a little more low end, like 25hz down. I think two 15 is doable.. more cone area the better. btw, nice car


Thanks for the compliment. It really is my dream car. What kind of car are you running the IDQ's in? are they twelve's? Ultra low end in IB will definitely need 15's. I know what your talking about there is something about quality low-end that changes everything.


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

I think you should get this! He dropped the price. Maybe he will respond to the new thread...

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/sale-wanted/128210-image-15s-custom-free-air-box.html


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I would, but th eprice is too high and besides I now have an Icon-12 to play with! Along with my other options. Now I just have to find the time! I tried to contact him before, but got no response. He is only an hour away from me!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

what the heo.. u put horn on it? WOW . THis is the first time i've seen cars using horn speakers.. how do they sound>?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

The sound is extrememly realistic. Needs more specific tuning, can be a pain. Horn Loaded Compression Drivers are not that new (sorry). There have been several companies that attempted them, Veritas (aluminum body), USD (AKA Buick Regal GNX from SpeakerWorks in the 80's and Harry Kimura's Acura Legend) and pretty much the sole survivor Image Dynamics, started by Eric Stevens and his Mercury Sable (again in the 80's).

Also, mounting is important and they don't need much power at all, due to their crazy efficiency. Besides myself, Rogan and a few others (sorry forgot) have ID horns in their rides. Megalomaniac tried them but ran into significant difficulties (bummer). Hope the info. helped. Any other questions/specifics just ask.


----------

